# I am going to try some surf fishing need help



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello everyone I need a little help. I will be heading down to topsail again the first week of November. I get too NC several times ayear and normally fish the piers but the last time I tried a little surf fishing and really enjoyed it. Only problem is my Indiana fishing gear is just not enough 6 1/2 foot rods with penn spinning reels.

I was hoping someone would give me some help on what to get rod and reel wise. I will only get to use this a handful of times a year so I dont want to break the bank just something nice to get me started

thanks for any advice 
rob


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

when heading into Surf City head over to East Coast Sports - last year i got great deals on some very good equipment - attached is the website - very friendly and knowledgable people at this local outfitter store.

good luck.

www.eastcoastsports.com


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks I am familiar with east coast I was hoping to get everything before I got there but I will still check there if nothing else comes up


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Surf gear*

Hey Rob,

Welcome aboard. I've only got a couple of seasons of surf fishing under my belt myself, but have been able to enjoy it without spending hundreds of $. First things first, you get what you pay for; but if you shop around you can get a decent rig for anywhere from 50 bucks to 150. I've got a Bass Pro Shop here, but look online at their website or Cabela's and you can get some good buys...You can also try pawn shops, and maybe Ebay too. I've got an 8' Daiwa rod/reel (spinning) combo that I paid something like 50 bucks for, and it's still going strong 3 years later. Love it for both on the pier and in the surf. This season I picked up a 10' Ugly Stik rod/reel for 69.99, and it handles 3-4 oz. of weight quite well.
If you buy a cheap plastic reel with, say, 1 bearing, don't expect it to hold up too well, especially if you hook into a big'un. If I'd skimp on anything (and ONLY if I had to), it'd be the rod, NOT the reel. Have fun, and tight lines!


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

No I dont want really cheap stuff I want something quality but not overboard since I wont be using it all that often. For example I was looking at some St croix 10 footers and they were going for well over two hundred I just cant see spending that much on something that wont get that much use. I was hoping there were some alternate routes I could take.
I want some decent stuff that I will be able to use for a few years.


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

I was wating to try and spend somewhere in the area of 300 for a rod and reel
thanks for any help


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rod/Reel*

My first decent set up was a Tica 10'6" rod with a Diawa Emcast plus. It is a couple of years old now and is still like new. Excellent starter surf combo.

I fish with it less now because the convention bug bit me here at P&S. I bought a Penn 525 mag and a tica 11' rod. I also bought a squidder on e-bay and put it on a tica 10' rod. Now Bstarling has my Squidder making it a Knobby Squidder. Thanks Bill!!

I then thought I needed a pier rod/reel. I bought a 7' tica and a penn captiva. Decent setup. I fish the pier very little so it should last for years to come. 

I bought most of my stuff off of James Tackle's website but I think Randy at the baitshack would probably give you a better deal. I will buy from him in the future. Either is a great place to do business.

I didn't have a ton of money to sink in fishing equipment. I bought the 1st tica and emcast for around $145.00. Not a bad price for this set-up. Stay away from the real cheap stuff. Also clean your reels after each trip to the salt.

Mullet


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Rob,

*Lots* of options there. How can I help you spend your money...  

What Coffeeguy said about Bass Pro Shops is good. They offer a nice rod in the Cape Point Special - very durable. Look it up for pricing. Lots of guys will offer lots of different rods to try. Tica has always been good to me - $100, there are also the Tsunami rods, another great rod for the money if you can find it is the Daiwa Sealine-x surf rod. I like this one alot. Great rod - light, good action, great price, try the 11'4" one - $80 or so.

Reels - You can't go wrong with a Daiwa SL30SH for around $100 (give or take) or a nice ABU 6500 C3CT for around the same or less. A really good reel is the Penn 525 Mag. Very popular at $150. Lots to choose from...have fun spending your money!!


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks mullett I will look into those options.

I have a a couple shimano seven footers One with a penn prion on it and the other with a captiva that I use when I goto to the piers they have done well so I guess I am allright there. I think I will check on ebay for the tica


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Oops...I forgot to mention, those reels I was talking about are conventionals....but you could also pick up a nice Daiwa Capricorn spinning reel or a Penn 6500 or 7500 spinning reel.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

wow all those replies were fast - actually i will be heading down in a couple of weeks and hope i catch the same person in the shop that was willing to "wheel and deal" a little bit. 17 days and counting.


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks also fish breath I now have alot of options. 

It has been an adventure trying to learn how to surf fish while sitting at a computer in Indiana lol. When I was down at topsail in June i just used what I had and caught A few mullett a small red and a bunch of little sharks. Actualy had more luck on the non ocean side of Island drive in what I would call a little creek. Caught a lot of black drum.

Never could figure out how to tie the darn shock leader on as a matter of fact I am still not sure that I would ever need it lol


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Oops...I forgot to mention, those reels I was talking about are conventionals....but you could also pick up a nice Daiwa Capricorn spinning reel or a Penn 6500 or 7500 spinning reel.




That is what I am looking for I will have to take it to the lake here and practice though before I get there


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Trust me, if you're fishing the surf and trying to toss some decent lead, you'll need a shock leader.  

Check out the search option here on the site and do a seach on shock leader and knots...you'll get lots of threads and info on it. Have fun!! 

FB


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Trust me, if you're fishing the surf and trying to toss some decent lead, you'll need a shock leader.
> 
> Check out the search option here on the site and do a seach on shock leader and knots...you'll get lots of threads and info on it. Have fun!!
> 
> FB



Yeah I know but I sit here and tie it and think its good but then I grab and pull and breaks everytime


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Ask for Chris or Doug @ East Coast.They'll hook you up.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*rod*

Bass pro just put theit ocean master rods on sale.. 99$ .. thats 50$ off the regular price of the Cape Point Special.
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...de=2&hvarSubCode=8&cmid=SALN_OS_RODS_SURFRODS


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

I will check it out might go that route


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Well after looking for a couple days I think I have it narrowed down to either the

ocean master cape point with the penn 525 mag

or 

10 ft Tica with a daiwa saltist stt30th

what do you guys think is one set up better than the other.


On another note I was able to pick up a 61/2 foot st croix with a penn prion reel for the piers and fishing around here...

I dont know about you guys but once the gear bug bites its hard to stop lol


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the world of Tackle Ho's Anonymous!!!


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Welcome to the world of Tackle Ho's Anonymous!!!




Yeah I knew it would happen. I play a ton of slowpitch softball and have to have avery new bat that comes out. I should have figured it would carry over to fishing equipment.. The sad part is I have a ton of gear for around here and now I am buying stuff for fishing that I will only use a couple times a year..

Maybe I should move


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*I'm no expert but do have some advice...*

Don't leave your 'bass fishing' gear at home. A 7' pole that can throw 2 ounces is great for a double bottom rig. I also love my 5 1/2' pole with a 1/4 ounce Carolina rig for fishing the wash. That is right where the waves break, knee deep or so. You don't want every cast to be out as far as you can launch it, you could be overcastting where all the fish are. I fish three areas and have 4 poles with me. Well, a lot more poles with me but only 4 in action at any one time. Heaver: Big pole that will send 8nBait over the outer bar. Not with me casting it but it is capable of going that far in the right hands. Bait is whatever I can catch on the other poles, nice little mullet, pinfish or chunk of bluefish… fresh as I can get. Metal pole: 9' pole with a fast retrieve reel. This is rigged with a lure (2 to 4 oz) and sits in a spike close by in case alberts, blues or something comes running within casting range. 7'- 9' pole: This is my double bottom rig that I fish around in the hole or slough. Usually not spiked as it gets lots of action. 5' pole: I rig this with a small weight and hook and bait with shrimp, squid strip, sand flea or whatever I can catch. Cast out and let the current bring it back in, keep it moving to find where the fish are. When the heaver and double rig poles are quiet this keeps me busy casting and looking for where the fish are. Specifics of what pole or what reel are up to the user's preference, just don't buy cheap crap and expect get more than one trip out of it. You don't have to buy the most expensive either, I go middle of the road and have had good luck.

Your 6 1/2 foot pole might do alright for the double bottom rigs, I have seen less than that used successfully. As recommended RINSE IT EVERY DAY. Some WD40 never hurts also. The 12' pole you really can get around, just buy a nice 10' to 11' pole. One that could throw up to 6 oz will get you by. It would end up being a nice catfish pole for back home. The standby pole for tossing metal could be smaller also. If you have something at would happily zing 2 oz and have 200 yds of line it will work. Also don't count the local tackle shops where you are going. They will have equipment suited for surf fishing that area and at comparable prices to your local shops. Never hurts to make friends there also, they will be happier to give you pointers or maybe directions to where the secret spot is. I make a point of buying more than just bait at the local tackle shops


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

rmcalhoun said:


> I play a ton of slowpitch softball and have to have avery new bat that comes out.
> 
> Maybe I should move



You wouldn't happen to have a 26oz or 27oz Freak layin' around that you want to cut loose cheap would ya??? I might even be able to hook you up w/ a good starter surf combo.


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

You looking for a freak 100 for asa. I just broke my last one a month or so ago About the only place left to find them are ebay and the prices are out of hand.

right now I have for nsa/utrip
green mayhem, blue mayhem, Jeff hall Mayhem,
pst 120, cnt+, freak plus,

Asa
silver mayhem m7 98, jhm798, Original crush,
rawlings innertech, 2006 demarrini f2

Theres more but I dont remember
Other than the freak 100's I can get bats alot cheaper than retail lmk
if your hunting for something


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

rmcalhoun said:


> You looking for a freak 100 for asa. I just broke my last one a month or so ago About the only place left to find them are ebay and the prices are out of hand.


Yep,

Mine exploded last year & it seems like all of my friends bats have blown up this year. & like you said, I can't quite swing the ebay prices. I was thinking of getting an Ultra & getting it painted. It would be cheaper than getting a freak now..


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

thats always an option, I have never done it but I have a nice ultra 2 that I will trade you if you happen to have a penn 525 mag lying around


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

No 525mag here, but I do have a 525GS with a permanent mag added...


----------



## rmcalhoun (Feb 8, 2006)

notso said:


> No 525mag here, but I do have a 525GS with a permanent mag added...


I am new to this whats that mean


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

sounds like he magged it himself. That's to help slow the rotation of the spool so you don't blow it up each time you try and cast.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

It means that it's a pre "525 mag" version of the reel that has had a rare earth magnet glued inside to provide some spool braking. Before the 525 mag became all the rage Penn made a 525GS (and they still make the 535-555). These reels come with centrifical brakes like the Diawa SL series reels. Some folks (myself included) glued 1 or more rare earth magnets inside the left side cover of the reel to help calm them down some. This works very well, the only draw back is that it's not easily adjustable (have to remove the side plate to add/remove mags). Truth be told, I bought the reel thinking it was a 525MAG, because on the Penn site, they show the 525MAG w/ all the other GS series reels. I just keep it as a backup for my 535 in case I blow it up.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*you need .*

11 foot tica -$99.99
diawa slosh 30-$99.99

...cant go wrong with them non expensive and an excellent choice...everyone has to have a slosh30


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

*Need Help*

Gonna try my new 12' UglyBWCstik paired up to a new Penn525mag with 260yds of 65lb sufix performance braid...

Got a 10yrold 9' bws1100 uglybigwaterstik paired up with a new shimano Baitrunner 6500 w/260yds of red Cajin Shakesphere mono...

also have a 7' bws1100 ugly stik mated to a shimano custom x 5000 speedmaster spooled with 230yds of 20lb sufix seige smoke green mono and a spare reel with 230yds of red Cajin shakesphere mono, line is new, both rod & reel 15 yrs old and in great shape...

i have a 5'6'' ugly stik baitcast rod with a Daiwa Sealine 47H, haven't decide what to spool it up with....both of these are 14 yrs old...

Have a small U/l ugly stik with a small diawa reel spooled up with 240 yds of 12 lb stren clear mono...the rod/reel are also14yrs old...not making the trip is a IGFA 20LB class ugly stik with aftco rollers and a diawa baitcast spooled up with 320yds of 60lb berkly big game mono..oddly enough I picked the monster rig up in Fredricksberg va baitshop about 17yrs ago while fishing the shad run up there...

Have not been fishing since '78 when I got sandwiched and ended up with a concussion in Wilmington..My white ford escort was the center filling for the oreo sandwhich of a Toyota SUV and a chevy suburban which pushed me from behind....looking forward to going to ocean ilse this weekend but as luck(bad) would have it, I was t-boned in my buick skylark by a red light runnin' Nissian Frontier....walked away with a bum knee and a totaled car....trying to close with a honda element(like the awd,water-proof seats,and rubber floors)...Ridin in with a friend so no worries for the weekend...deal with the real world when I get back....

Good advice in buyin' quality stuff...with a little TLC my gear looks as good as the day I got it and it has been fished hard, 18lb blues, plenty 8-12lb puppies, spanish, specks, spots, and flounders up to 5lb....plus got some 8-11lb stripers in the chesapeake and 30lb rays.....also had three or four 120lb sharks scattered about...
had a couple hits/runs from kings off Kill devil Hills about 15 yrs ago...saw over 20 kings decked that day, 2 b sunrise...you could have sold a live spot for $20.00 that day as the kings were so thick there wasn't a baitfish to be had!
plus, the never heard of king hittin a dead spot as I was thummin the only bait I had...it was funny that a few weeks later while at the Fresco pier I was talkin' to another fisherman and he asked me if I heard about the hit on a dead spot up the coast...I told him that I knew that feller pretty well!!

Good luck and tight lines...will do a fishin report when I get back fur Y'all!!!


----------

